# headlights for B14



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i was looking at these crystal clear JDM headlamps and clear corners on liuspeedtuning.com and i noticed that under the description for the headlights it said H4 bulbs and harnesses required. how do i go about changing my bulbs to H4's?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

95seRguy said:


> i was looking at these crystal clear JDM headlamps and clear corners on liuspeedtuning.com and i noticed that under the description for the headlights it said H4 bulbs and harnesses required. how do i go about changing my bulbs to H4's?



well, the harness thats included, lets u change them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

H4 bulbs are needed ... H4 harness i include with the headlights so you dont hafta worry about that and you just wire it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

h4 bulbs aren't any more expensive then regular bulbs, just a different type. The harnesses come with you, just splice them into the wires (3 wires, Ground lights and brights)

depending on what car you have it may take a bit of modding to get them to fit. Very easy to do. When you have them mounted and are going to hook the wires up hook one up and give it a try. If it comes on turn your brights on and see what happends. If they get brigther then repeat on the other side. If it gets dimmer you have the wiring backwards. The first time I did it I didn't do this and had my driver side hooked up right and passanger side hooked up wrong. (driver side on, pass bright...flip to brings, driver side bright, pass regular)

if you want to see them on a car, I have a link to my car in my sig. and so does liu in his


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

god i love those


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> god i love those


so do I which is why they are on my car :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> H4 bulbs are needed ... H4 harness i include with the headlights so you dont hafta worry about that and you just wire it


_*YuP!*_

















i love mine too


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> _*YuP!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I borrow them..I promise to give them back!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok i have a 99 and it came with cyrstal head lights minus the verticl lines. my question is what the hell do the 3 little nubs on the front of them do!? they just rip up my sponge when i wash my car and it pisses me off. i have thouth about cutting them off and wet sanding with 2000 over them but i would still have 3 spots on the lens that would never be perfectly clear. that another problem with them i wet sanded my lens and because they get in the way i couldnt really sand around them


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive often wondered the same thing


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok i have a 99 and it came with cyrstal head lights minus the verticl lines. my question is what the hell do the 3 little nubs on the front of them do!?


I didn't read your whole post but they are there to rip your sponges when you wash you car.








Ok i did read it and tried to be funny...I'm sorry. They are quite ugly, most cars come with them...I'd say they serve some purpose though


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im 99.9% sure its to help woth aiming the head lights but still it just look bad and i dont like it at all


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm not sure, and just guessing here, but I think the tabs served some purpose during the lens forming/manufacturing process. Maybe some way to eject the lens out of the mold or die.....

*edit* Took the glass reference out, since headlight lenses are made out of plastic too.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I'm not sure, and just guessing here, but I think the tabs served some purpose during the glass forming/manufacturing process. Maybe some way to eject the glass out of the mold or die......I'm not too familiar working with glass.



It's a glassmaker and sponge company conspiracy!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> It's a glassmaker and sponge company conspiracy!!


Kinda like the cheese grater/knuckle bandage connection.......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^hahahaha i have a slight feeling we will be yelled at for :topic:! so im sorry i hyjacked your thread it will now be returned


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Kinda like the cheese grater/knuckle bandage connection.......



exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my crystals


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damn i love that bumper. what kind of fogs do you have?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> damn i love that bumper. what kind of fogs do you have?


that the erebuni gtr bumper


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ok i have a 99 and it came with cyrstal head lights minus the verticl lines. my question is what the hell do the 3 little nubs on the front of them do!? they just rip up my sponge when i wash my car and it pisses me off. i have thouth about cutting them off and wet sanding with 2000 over them but i would still have 3 spots on the lens that would never be perfectly clear. that another problem with them i wet sanded my lens and because they get in the way i couldnt really sand around them


those 3 nubs are for beam pattern aiming purposes.. the hot spot of your headlight should be in the center of the 3 nubs to have proper aiming.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> my crystals


that is just plain beautiful


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The three nubs are for factory aiming.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sethwas said:


> The three nubs are for factory aiming.
> 
> Seth


precisely what i thought. thats why if you have a lens with out them there is some other type of marking sometimes looking like a "crosshair" from a gun sight in the middle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn it Omega and B14_stealth. Every time I see your cars, I think about what mine would've looked like after paint.


----------

